# Schärfste Tennisspielerin ?!



## pawlosmegalos (12 Nov. 2012)

Wer ist die heisseste Tennisspielerin im gesamten Damen Circuit ?
bitte um Vorschläge


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2012)

Ana Ivanovic


----------



## asche1 (12 Nov. 2012)

Maria Sharapova


----------



## yoda77 (12 Nov. 2012)

sabine lisicki


----------



## Scheich200 (12 Nov. 2012)

Julia Görges


----------



## Apus72 (12 Nov. 2012)

Angelique Kerber ... und die oben genannten


----------



## Padderson (12 Nov. 2012)

Die, die am wenigsten laut stöhnt beim Spiel


----------



## Tittelelli (12 Nov. 2012)

Boris Becker


----------



## Freibier (12 Nov. 2012)

Jelena Dokić


----------



## wraithlord (12 Nov. 2012)

Daniela Hantuchova


----------



## obiwan12 (12 Nov. 2012)

Sabine Lisicki


----------



## redruby (12 Nov. 2012)

Bin auch für Sabine Lisicki


----------



## lausbube58 (12 Nov. 2012)

Ich bin für Maria Sharapowa


----------



## Peter.Parmesan (12 Nov. 2012)

Apus72 schrieb:


> Angelique Kerber ... und die oben genannten



Jo, Angelique Kerber!


----------



## homer88 (13 Nov. 2012)

Sabine Lisicki


----------



## DerSisko (13 Nov. 2012)

Julia Görges


----------



## congo64 (13 Nov. 2012)

aktuell : Julia Görges

von damals : Anna Kournikova/Gabriela Sabatini


----------



## Lenafan98 (14 Nov. 2012)

1.Ana Ivanovic
2.Julia Görges
3.Sabine Lisicki
4.Maria Sharapova
5.Victoria Azarenka
6.A.Kerber
7.Andrea Petkovic
8.C.Wozniacki
9.Serena Williams
10.Dinah Pfitzenmaier


----------



## meyki (14 Nov. 2012)

1. Ana Ivanovic
2. Sabine Lisicki
3. Agie Kerber
4. Maria Sharapova
5. Caroline Wozniakie


----------



## ninja2211 (14 Nov. 2012)

Julia Görges


----------



## vbg99 (15 Nov. 2012)

Bin auch für Julia Görges!


----------



## Akrueger100 (15 Nov. 2012)

:drip::WOW:
Noch Fragen


----------



## Mike150486 (16 Nov. 2012)

Serena Williams


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Nov. 2012)

Gegenwärtige Rangliste: 1. Lisicki 2. Azarenka 3. Sharapova 4. Wozniacki 5. Kerber 6. Görges
Alles Damen osteuropäischer Herkunft


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Nov. 2012)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> :drip::WOW:
> Noch Fragen



Rob Lowe?


----------



## blueeyes1973 (22 Nov. 2012)

Gabi ist topp!


----------



## hn12 (22 Nov. 2012)

Julia Görges


----------



## hotsexygirl (23 Nov. 2012)

Ganz klar: Maria Sharapova


----------



## Manu16 (23 Nov. 2012)

Sharapova oder Lisicki


----------



## Harry4 (23 Nov. 2012)

Ich stimme für Andrea Petkovic


----------



## Quick Nick (24 Nov. 2012)

1. Ana Ivanovic
2. Sabine Lisicki
3. Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## dragonkilla (24 Nov. 2012)

maria kirilenko


----------



## Bigsir (24 Nov. 2012)

Klar: Petko


----------



## LuigiHallodri (25 Nov. 2012)

Seit *Gabriela Sabatini* aufgehört hat, interessiert mich Tennis nicht mehr!


----------



## tier (25 Nov. 2012)

Ganz klar, Maria Scharapowa!


----------



## XxStefanxX (25 Nov. 2012)

Ganz klar Sabine 

*Bild entfernt Hotlinking ist verboten*


----------



## Tornald (2 Dez. 2012)

Aktuell: Sabine Lisicki 


All-time: Gabriela Sabatini


----------



## kirsty (8 Dez. 2012)

meine alltime favourites...dokic, kirilenko und natürlich görges!


----------



## ninja2211 (4 Jan. 2013)

Julia Görges


----------



## Krone1 (4 Jan. 2013)

Daniela Hantuchová


----------



## tamoo24 (6 Jan. 2013)

Erinnert sich noch jemand an Anna Kournikova?


----------



## Cav (10 Jan. 2013)

Julia Görges :thumbup:


----------



## vfr (10 Jan. 2013)

Ana Ivanovic


----------



## MaFra (11 Jan. 2013)

Ganz klar Julia Görges! Mit der Figur gibt es nur noch den 2. Platz zu vergeben!


----------



## Tramb (14 Jan. 2013)

Viktoria Azarenka


----------



## Nerom (14 Jan. 2013)

Ich fand Anna Kournikova früher ganz ansehlich.


----------



## pic (14 Jan. 2013)

Nerom schrieb:


> Ich fand Anna Kournikova früher ganz ansehlich.



Dito! :thumbup:


----------



## InoX (22 Jan. 2013)

Jelena Dokić


----------



## veNtriX (27 Jan. 2013)

definitiv und ohne zweifel ana ivanovic


----------



## furbs (27 Jan. 2013)

masha... ohne wenn und aber...


----------



## kdf (27 Jan. 2013)

Julia Görges spielt auch prächtige Bälle


----------



## ADunkel (27 Jan. 2013)

Julia Görges


----------



## rumbiak (31 Jan. 2013)

Heute Maria Kirilenko, alltime Sabine Appelmans und Mary-Joe Fernandes


----------



## Blinkibill (1 Feb. 2013)

Ist und bleibt Gabriela Sabatini :drip::WOW:


----------



## jogi50 (1 Feb. 2013)

bin für 

*Anna Kournikova*


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Feb. 2013)

Lisicki ist meine Favoritin, aber Angelique ist auch klasse, wie diese zwei Bilder eindrucksvoll beweisen!


----------



## Murxer (19 Feb. 2013)

Alize Cornet


----------



## lukeskywalker (20 Feb. 2013)

Ana Ivanovic


----------



## wehlefan (14 März 2013)

Julia Görges und tamira Paszek


----------



## exstence (14 März 2013)

sharapovaaaaaaa


----------



## MuscleGeek (17 März 2013)

Anna Kournikova > Julia Görges > Maria Sharapowa


----------



## xXMartinoXx (20 März 2013)

Ganz klar Anna Kournikova!


----------



## Lewan (21 März 2013)

Ana Ivanovic


----------



## ridi01 (28 März 2013)

An Anna Kournikova und Jelena Dokić kommt keine mehr ran


----------



## l33r (4 Apr. 2013)

auf jeden Fall Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## totto (22 Apr. 2013)

ist schwer!
es gibt ja verschiedene Kategorien:
aktiv / passiv
elegant / power
national / international

eleganz: ana ivanovic wäre schon weit vorne oder früher eine mary joe fernandez
power: eindeutig Serena Williams
national haben wir mit görges, lisicki und kerber 3 schöne am Start bei den passiven Anke Huber
Interessant sind auch: kim Clijsters, Maria Sharapova, Anna Kournikova, Monica Seles und Gabriela Sabatini

ist auch nur eine Auswahl


----------



## katielover (1 Mai 2013)

Ui ich seh ja, dass die dt. Mädels gut vertreten sind. Bin ja persönlich auch für Sabine Lisicki


----------



## Stone Cold (3 Mai 2013)

Maria Sharapova knapp vor Ana Ivanovic


----------



## mumubaer (4 Mai 2013)

Mal ein paar neue namen ins Spiel bringen... ;-)

Früher mal Mary Pierce, heutzutage (wo ich kaum noch Tennis schaue) Jelena Jankovic und Bethanie Mattek-Sands!


----------



## word (7 Mai 2013)

Maria Sharapova.

Aufgrund Ausstrahlung und Erfolg.


----------



## goleo222 (8 Mai 2013)

Meine Favoritin ist Maria Sharapova!


----------



## Nelly4ever (9 Mai 2013)

eindeutig Ana Ivanovic


----------



## Lenafan98 (12 Mai 2013)

Ana Ivanovic
Maria Sharapova
Julia Görges das sind für mich die 3 schärfsten Tennisgirls ever, früher waren die nicht so schön.


----------



## Marcelino (15 Mai 2013)

Sabine Lisicki natürlich.


----------



## wildwing (17 Mai 2013)

Daniela Hantuchova :thumbup:


----------



## ersatzfigur (20 Mai 2013)

Französin Alize Lim


----------



## rizzle (27 Juni 2013)

Alona Bondarenko


----------



## patrick86 (10 Juli 2013)

sabine lisicki auf jeden


----------



## happy holiday (14 Juli 2013)

irgendeine mit langen ,schwarzen Haaren
auf den namen komme ich nicht


----------



## Koka1201 (17 Juli 2013)

Ganz klar sharapowa


----------



## denso5 (23 Juli 2013)

eindeutig CAROLINE WOZNIACKI keine Frage:thumbup:


----------



## floyd (23 Juli 2013)

Daniela Hantuchova :thumbup:


----------



## luv (24 Juli 2013)

Sabiene Lisiki


----------



## Lorbaz (27 Juli 2013)

Gabriela Sabatini


----------



## nylonoo (1 Aug. 2013)

Daniela Hantuchova


----------



## hamburgstyler89 (29 Okt. 2013)

Ganz klar: *Julia Görges* 



 

 

 

Bei ihr kann es doch keine zwei Meinungen geben, oder?


----------



## superfan2000 (30 Okt. 2013)

Martina Hingis und Anna Kournikowa


----------



## Hinko (6 Nov. 2013)

Martina Hingis und Anna Kournikova waren das heißeste Doppel

Martina Hingis ist für mich die schärfste überhaupt , Sie ist nicht nur unglaublich hübsch und sexy Sie hat auch noch eine tolle Ausstrahlung


----------



## CrownOfThorns (11 Nov. 2013)

Sabine Lisicki
Ana Ivanovic
Maria Sharapova
Victoria Azarenka
Genie Bouchard
Laura Robson


----------



## bill1982 (13 Nov. 2013)

ich liebe Tennis!


----------



## PerDate (16 Nov. 2013)

für mich von den noch aktive Maria Sharapowa, aber wenns um die schärfste aller Zeiten geht: Anna Kounikova!


----------



## MadMax1992 (17 Nov. 2013)

Dito, Sharapova und Kournikova


----------



## dooley242 (17 Nov. 2013)

Laura Robson
Caroline Wozniacki
Maria Sharapova
Ana Jovanovic
Daniela Hantuchova


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

Agnieszka Radwanska


----------



## Stoney (25 Dez. 2013)

Sabine Lisicki:WOW:


----------



## ersatzfigur (3 Jan. 2014)

Iveta Melzer (-Benesova) versucht Comeback!
Hoffentlich auch Nicole Vaidisova...


----------



## pool21 (13 Jan. 2014)

Maria Sharapova


----------



## Hesse (13 Jan. 2014)

1. Sabine Lisicki

2. Julia Görges

3. Maria Sharapova


----------



## holodeckx9 (14 Jan. 2014)

Sabine Lisiki


----------



## viperxxl80 (5 März 2014)

Für mich eindeutig 

Eugenie Bouchard

https://www.google.at/search?q=eugenie+bouchard&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=Dg8XU9ncAsGBywPHyYCQAw&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1680&bih=878


----------



## lazy85 (8 Mai 2014)

Ganz klar!
1. Julia Görges 2. Victoria Azarenka 3. Serena Williams


----------



## 5799stefan (30 Sep. 2014)

Maria Sharapova wer sonst :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kolle2020 (8 Okt. 2014)

Caroline Wozniacki und Maria Sharapova


----------



## Mr. Alba (3 Mai 2015)

Sabine Lisicki


----------



## MrLeiwand (3 Mai 2015)

serena williams


----------



## Stoney (3 Mai 2015)

Bumm Bumm Biene SABINE LISICKI:WOW:


----------



## ddd (3 Mai 2015)

Serena Williams
Martina Hingis
Victoria Azarenka
Sabine Lisicki


----------



## ersatzfigur (4 Mai 2015)

Alize Lim, Vitalia Diatchenko, Laura Robson


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Mai 2015)

Nach wie vor Lisicki knapp vor Muguruza
und den bekannten Schönheiten. Sharapova, Wozniacki, Azarenka, Kerber
und von den unbekannteren: Alizé Lim, Annika Beck, Antonia Lottner, Louisa Chirico, Andrea Hlavackova


----------



## Finnsen (4 Sep. 2015)

für mich ganz klar kristina mladenovic


----------



## Hinko (5 Sep. 2015)

Für immer Martina Hingis


----------



## blackpearl (7 Sep. 2015)

Maria Sharapova


----------



## bessa (3 Nov. 2015)

bouchard eugenie


----------



## tvgirlslover (3 Nov. 2015)

für mich ganz klar Martina Hingis


----------



## floyd (3 Nov. 2015)

Daniela Hantuchova :thumbup:


----------



## exec (11 Nov. 2015)

Boris Becker :-D


----------



## memo1981 (16 Dez. 2017)

Martina Hingis


----------



## Hinko (23 Dez. 2017)

Aller Zeiten Martina Hingis :drip:...aktuell on tour Angie Kerber:thx:


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Dez. 2017)

Im Moment Bencic vor Witthöft.
So verrückt wie nach Jelena Dokic 2001-? bin ich allerdings heute nicht mehr.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WhO1ZkvOfg


----------



## gamma (6 Jan. 2018)

Gabriella Sabatini, wenns um aller zeiten geht. Derzeit find ich Kerber hat was...


----------



## luv (6 Jan. 2018)

Martina Hingis und Sabine Lisicki


----------



## Tittelelli (22 Jan. 2018)

Michael Stich


----------



## duvel2 (21 Juni 2018)

Die Steffi Graf


----------



## KlausKarl (20 Juli 2018)

Für mich Witthöft


----------



## weazel32 (20 Juli 2018)

Scheich200 schrieb:


> Julia Görges





Auf jeden Fall :WOW:


----------



## frontlinea (18 Aug. 2018)

Camilia Giorgi


----------



## mader1975 (18 Aug. 2018)

Sharapova, dementieva, sabatini


----------



## Hinko (30 Aug. 2018)

Martina Hingis ist die hübscheste aller Zeiten:doppelwub:


----------



## WTA Tennisfän (24 Sep. 2018)

Murxer schrieb:


> Alize Cornet



Finde die Alize Cornet scharf und geil 
auch Camila Giorgi Bouchard Mladenovic Sharapova Woznicki usw


----------



## Claudia (24 Sep. 2018)

WTA Tennisfän laß das spammen hier im Thread, email Adressen werden hier auch nicht veröffentlicht.


----------



## WTA Tennisfän (29 Sep. 2018)

Murxer schrieb:


> Alize Cornet



Alize Cornet ist exren scharf stehe so auf sie wer auch


----------



## WTA Tennisfän (29 Sep. 2018)

Finnsen schrieb:


> für mich ganz klar kristina mladenovic



Kriestina Mladenovic finde sie srhe scharf und geil ich stehe auch so auf sie mmm


----------



## WTA Tennisfän (30 Sep. 2018)

Murxer schrieb:


> Alize Cornet



oh Alize Cornet finde ich sehr geil stehe auf sie


----------



## WTA Tennisfän (30 Sep. 2018)

Finnsen schrieb:


> für mich ganz klar kristina mladenovic



Kristina Mladenovic finde ich hammer geil liebe es ihr unter den Rock zu sehen 
hat sehr enge geile Hösli mmm lust von ihr reden melde dich doch


----------



## WTA Tennisfän (30 Sep. 2018)

bessa schrieb:


> bouchard eugenie



Genie Bouchard ist immer schaf ihr sied man sehr viel unter den Rock 
ihre weissen Hösli so eng finde ich so geil ich stehe auf genie Bouchard 
melde dich doch wen du wilst


----------



## WTA Tennisfän (30 Sep. 2018)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Agnieszka Radwanska



finde Radwanska sehr scharf ihr sehe ich auch gern unter den Rock 
das finde ich so geil Radwanska ist einfach geil mmm


----------



## Tittelelli (30 Sep. 2018)

WTA Tennisfän schrieb:


> finde Radwanska sehr scharf ihr sehe ich auch gern unter den Rock
> das finde ich so geil Radwanska ist einfach geil mmm



aber außer rostigen Nägeln kannst Du aber noch alles essen? Hast Du schon einen Termin bei einem Arzt gemacht?


----------



## WTA Tennisfän (1 Okt. 2018)

bill1982 schrieb:


> ich liebe Tennis!



ich liebe auch so Tennis besonders Upskirt von Bouchard Cornet Giorgi
Radwanska Sharapova Wozniacki Hingis Safarova Kirileno usw
macht einem besonders scharf wer steht auch auf das ? bitte melden


----------



## WTA Tennisfän (1 Okt. 2018)

frontlinea schrieb:


> Camilia Giorgi



Oh ja Camila Giorgi finde ich sehr scharf stehe sehr auf sie 
sehe gern upskirt von ihrdie machen so geil Camila Giorgi ist geil


----------



## WTA Tennisfän (3 Okt. 2018)

Bist auch geil wie ich auf Camila Giorgi ihre Upskirt finde ich sehr geil
melde dich doch bitte gib antwort bis bals


----------



## WTA Tennisfän (3 Okt. 2018)

ich werde so geil bei genie Bouchard sehe ihr gern unter den Rock 
ihre geilen Upskirt machen geil dich auch melde dich doch bis bald


----------



## Tittelelli (4 Okt. 2018)

WTA Tennisfän schrieb:


> ich werde so geil bei genie Bouchard sehe ihr gern unter den Rock
> ihre geilen Upskirt machen geil dich auch melde dich doch bis bald



irgendwie hast Du ein Problem. Ein guter Seelenklemptner könnte Dir vielleicht noch helfen, wenn es dafür noch nicht zu spät wäre:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## ForestStool (13 Okt. 2018)

Camila Giorgi oder Sloane Stephens


----------



## revilo85 (21 Nov. 2018)

Eugenie Bouchard


----------



## samoah (4 Apr. 2021)

Martina Hingis


----------



## Tittelelli (4 Apr. 2021)

Michael Stich


----------



## peterschmidt (11 Apr. 2021)

auf jeden !

was fahrt ihr für ein auto ? ich einen TT

ana k. ist cool

wen findet ihr gut ?


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Apr. 2021)

Von den aktiven: Bencic, Witthöft, Lisicki.


----------



## funsurfer1001 (25 Mai 2021)

Kerber, Lisicki


----------



## r0ck3tm4n (30 Mai 2021)

Osaka *zehnzeichen*


----------



## kueber1 (7 Juni 2021)

Elena Dementieve Aber an Kournikova kommt keine heran


----------



## Woidla (22 Juni 2021)

Osaka seh ich gerne, Petkovic auch. Kerber hat auch was.


----------



## tino2003 (12 Juli 2021)

Merkt euch diese Dame :thumbup:
*Katie Boulter*


----------



## bartmann (17 Juli 2021)

Auch wenn sie nicht mehr aktiv spielt: Anna Sergejewna Kurnikowa.


----------



## chris85 (24 Juli 2021)

Eugenie Bouchard und natürlich früher Anna Kurnikova. Naomi Osaka ist ebenfalls eine interessante Erscheinung. Aber auch eine Cori Gauff ist auf einem guten Weg.


----------



## Tittelelli (27 Juli 2021)

ist ja peinlich wie ihr hier rumsabbert


----------



## GeilerPromiFan (14 Aug. 2021)

Momentan Angie Kerber, Camilla Giorgi, Belinda Bencic, Sabine Lisicki und Naomi Osaka. Früher waren es Caroline Wozniacki, Daniela Hantuchova, Martina Hingis und natürlich Anna Kurnikowa


----------



## spiderdiner (20 Aug. 2021)

Definitiv Sorana Cirstea:-D


----------



## Mikkibii (11 Sep. 2021)

diemit dermiste


----------



## winters3107 (28 Apr. 2022)

Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## Bad Actor (10 Juni 2022)

Maria Sharapova


----------



## Austin (10 Juni 2022)

Ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken Genie Bouchard


----------



## Harrison70 (12 Juni 2022)

Von den derzeit aktiven kenne ich kaum noch eine, aber ansonsten finde ich Anna Kournikova, Maria Sharapova, Ashley Harkleroad in dieser Kategorie am besten.


----------



## Brandman (12 Juni 2022)

Genie Bouchard


----------



## amateur67 (13 Juni 2022)

Aktuell Genie Bouchard, früher Jelena Dokic, Martina Hingis, Caroline Wozniacki und Anna Kournikova


----------



## jbon (13 Juni 2022)

Maria Kirilenko, Jelena Dementieva und Ana Ivanovic


----------



## TNT (13 Juni 2022)

Gabriela Sabatini


----------



## isardream (18 Juni 2022)

Als ich noch Tennis guckte, waren das


Anke Huber
Gabriela Sabatini
Die heutigen Spielerinnen kenne ich nicht, allenfalls vielleicht mal einen Namen im Radio gehört.


----------



## Karlzberg (5 Juli 2022)

Da kann es ja nur eine einzige Antwort geben: Die zukünftige Frau Karlzberg, *Sabine*, geb. *Lisicki*.


----------



## TNT (5 Juli 2022)

Karlzberg schrieb:


> Da kann es ja nur eine einzige Antwort geben: Die zukünftige Frau Karlzberg, *Sabine*, geb. *Lisicki*.



Weiß sie das auch? 😅


----------



## Karlzberg (5 Juli 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Weiß sie das auch? 😅



Ach, das sind doch nur Details


----------



## TNT (5 Juli 2022)

Karlzberg schrieb:


> Ach, das sind doch nur Details



Gib Bescheid wann Hochzeit 💒 ist 🥰


----------



## tk99 (9 Juli 2022)

isardream schrieb:


> Als ich noch Tennis guckte, waren das
> 
> 
> Anke Huber
> ...



Oh ja, unsere Milchschnitte war echt sexy!!! 🥰 

Aber aktuell ganz klar Eugenie „Genie“ Bouchard!!!


----------



## Atavist (10 Juli 2022)

Bouchards Ausstrahlung finde ich ziemlich langweilig. Da kämen mir hier eher eine *Camila Giorgi* oder *Alizé Cornet* in den Sinn ...


----------



## gamma (10 Juli 2022)

All Time Gabriela Sabatini.
Derzeit Angelique Kerber. Irgendwas hat die, was ich toll finde.....


----------



## celebczj83 (13 Juli 2022)

Von den aktuell aktiven:
Aryna Sabalenka
Julia Görges
Camilla Giorgi
Garbiñe Muguruza

Von den nicht mehr aktiven:
Maria Sharapova
Ana Ivanovic
Marina Hingis
Maria Kirilenko
Monica Seles
Anna Kournikova
Gabriela Sabatini


----------



## weeke2004 (13 Juli 2022)

Gabriella Sabatini


----------



## khashoggi (13 Juli 2022)

Für Tennis interessiere ich mich überhaupt nicht, aber Anna Kournikova hab ich mir immer gern angesehen.

Aktuell gefällt mir Emma Raducanu.


----------



## agent_smith (13 Juli 2022)

und was ist mit unserer angie?


----------



## raised fist (17 Juli 2022)

danimal collins finde ich gut. die strahlt eine sympatische gelassenheit aus.


----------



## Torpedotreffer (27 Aug. 2022)

Bumbumbecker


----------



## HansN (4 Sep. 2022)

Gabriela Sabatini und Anna Kournikova.


----------



## FrankWo (6 Sep. 2022)

Kann auch nur die Vergangenheit bemühen:

01. Amanda Coetzer/RSA
02. Brenda Schultz-McCarthy/NL
03. Chanda Rubin/USA


----------

